# Pacers @ Cavaliers | Game 6 | 11/7/08



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Indiana (1-2) at Cleveland (3-2)*​
> Not surprisingly, LeBron James’ offensive struggles didn’t last long. On Friday, he leads the Cleveland Cavaliers against one of their favorite division rivals over the last several seasons as they try to continue their early success at home.
> 
> James and the Cavaliers look to win their eighth straight over the Indiana Pacers on Friday when they meet at Quicken Loans Arena.
> ...





> *Indiana visits The Q tonight*​
> *Game information*
> 
> *Tipoff:* Friday, 7:30 p.m. at The Q
> ...


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Should be a good game tonight, but expect the Cavs to pull away late in this one. Also what happened to Game 5 against the Bulls, I was waiting for someone to post it here the other night. eace:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I missed putting up the bulls game thread due to travel. 

But for this game I'm confident the Cavs will come out ready to play and put Indy away. They have some solid players, so it won't be easy and should be a good test for our defense.

Best matchup to watch should be Granger vs LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sluggish start by the Cavs. Mo got us back in the game


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

At work gotta follow online on ESPN with score updates.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Cavs in a tough one, but starting to pull away, up 9 points with 4 minutes to go.


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Great win by the Cavs to hold off the Pacers down the stretch. Six players in double figures with Lebron leading the way with 27 pts, 9 rebs, and 8 asts. Not sure if he got hurt or not, but Big Ben had no rebounds in 19 minutes of play. eace:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Didn't like Lebron's offense in this game. Really no posting up, LeIso pick and roll offense instead of moving w/o the ball.


----------

